# Drawstone 3 and Coreldraw X8



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

I upgraded to Coreldraw X8 and of course my macros all stopped. 

I have been trying to reach Alexander Penkin for weeks now and gotten no response to any emails or contact forms on his sight about any upgrades.

Has anyone heard from him or anything about him?

If he is going to update it, great. Otherwise, I'll probably buy rStone3

Thanks

Tom


----------

